# Work for string orchestra



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey,

I need to find a work for string orchestra to conduct. The level of the orchestra is that of good amateurs that have played together for 20 something years.

No period constraints.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

How about Mendlessohns string symphonies


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

*Serenade for Strings*

I have a work called Serenade for Strings in four movements, about 17 minutes duration. To date it's been conducted by four different conductors and two of those groups were amateur groups. The recording you can hear on the web page is the best performance to date, but I have recordings of all of the performances, and could make a recording available from one of the amateur performances.


----------



## Herr Direktor (Oct 18, 2009)

Mendelssohn is a great choice especially the D major or C minor symphonies (can't remember the numbers).

Tchaikowsky is pretty much the standard for the Serenade for Strings. It's not uber-hard, but is tricky in places.

Also, there are two wonderful divertimenti by Mozart, one in D (the more famous of the two), and one in B-flat (the better of the two).

HD


----------

